# raccoon creek



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

i live 1.5 to 2 miles up raccoon creek from the ohio river in a place called blue lake. the fishing is a little slow right now but this weekend is suppose to be good. we catch walleye,sauger,saugeye,large and smallmouth bass,striper,white bass,chanel,flathead,shovelhead,bluecat,carp,bluegill. i fish about every day im home. my father has caught muskie out of here before he passed away in 94,but i cant seem to get one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Racoon Creek flows through/near a town called Londondarry. I used to think it was Salt Creek, but someone then told me it was actually Racoon Creek. Year ago, we waded it and that some of the best small creek fishing I had ever done. It was truely some beautifull water.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Hi Mike. We are practically neighbors. I live downstream from you and on the other side. I can see Blue Lake from my house in the fall. I have heard of Musky being caught but not many. I have not fished the creek much lately but the minnow and shad pods are definitely in there right now. Let me know how you do this weekend


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Mellon, 
It is the same creek that flows around Londondery, I was told that it is one of the longest creeks in the country. I don't know if that is true or not, but it is a long and winding creek. It's not very big where I have seen it, but I'm sure it gets bigger toward the ohio. I rode and Enduro in Welson a few weeks ago called the Little Racoon Classic.


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

You can get a map from ODNR that shows you all the rivers and streams in Ohio. Little Raccoon flows through and out of Lake Rupert, past Lake Alma and close to Wellston. Raccoon Creek starts in Hocking County and winds around, goes past Zaleski and Lake Hope, through Moonville then heads south. It crosses Rte 50 on the EASTERN side of Vinton County heading towards Wilkesville. The creek out by Londonderry is Salt Creek.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Behind my house, it is 22 feet to close to 30 feet. I am about 2 miles from the mouth. It starts getting deep consistently from 218 bridge in Gallia County on.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

where do you live?im 2 houses up from the point. i have a 17ft glastron boat with a 110 evenrude. my brother inlaw has been catching big snapping turtles in the swamp out back. maybe we can get together and fish sometime? this saturday is suppose to be a good fishing day. im buying this place off of j.d.taylor. i hunt a lot also and am always looking for new spots to bird and preadator hunt


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I have fished for cats at the mouth of Raccoon. It has always gave up a few good shovlehead late in the evening. Got 3 there one evening over 20lb. last summer. Got caught in a thunderstorm (more like a Gully Washer) and got under the Rt. 7 bridge one evening and got several good size channel cats. Have also hooked into a few Stripers there also. Haven't tried it this year.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

we have been fishing for 3 days here on raccoon with no luck. but i hope that changes soon, i have to go back to work on monday. today and tommorrow is suppose to be good, my wife is out catching me some gills now for bait.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

does anyone ever get on the chat room?


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

K-M, WhiteNitro, hear of anyone having any luck up toward OO McIntyre/Cora Mill/Bob Evans? Grew up in Rio Grande, but we never fished the creek much - seems like there was a problem with mine runoff around then and nothing ever really panned out. Probably in town to see the family over the next few weeks, might just try that area for a change of pace.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

yes, ive caught some nice smallies just south of cora mill bridge


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Kmike, a friend and I will probably be on the river later this evening after cats. We will be the 2 old geezers in white Stratos, if you are on the river and see us stop and say hello.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

deadwood, ill be on the dock about 1.5 miles up raccoon creek after cats, i havent got a sticker for my boat yet till the guy i got it from finds the alabama registration. so till then im land bound.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

deadwood did you come up the creek in a blue and white stratos? if so that was me and a freind sitting on the dock on the point. dont catch all the fish, save some for me.lol


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

caught 1 nice 4# channel about 12:30 am last night on the point at blue lake using night crawlers. i hope they start biting soon.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I live on the opposte bank in the house where the slip is. I have not been fishing much lately. I have a White Nitro. I am seeing a lot of fry in the creek right now. Watched a Kingfisher having a blast with em last night.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

WhiteNitro said:


> I live on the opposte bank in the house where the slip is. I have not been fishing much lately. I have a White Nitro. I am seeing a lot of fry in the creek right now. Watched a Kingfisher having a blast with em last night.


i went with my neighbor today and caught a bunch of shad, i took his boat and went to the mouth of the creek and caught nothing. im going again tonight. im in the little v-bottom boat untill i can get me a sticker. i have to go to okan marine and blast and paint a barge, that will take 5 days, then ill be back on the water but thats not till monday, then im off then i have to go to british petro bulk plants, ill be back and forth till november. thats ok though rabbit season will be in. well gotta go ill holler later.


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone doing any good on raccoon creek lately ?


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Mike, across the river and downstream a few hundred yards from where you worked on the barge is another barge company. And a couple hundred yards downstream from there is a small stream that flows into the Ohio. When you get your boat on the water you may want to try fishing there. About 20 ft from shore the water drops off from like 15 ft to like 32ft. Anchor on upstream side of the creek right at the dropoff. I have had a lot of good evenings fishing that spot.Caught lots of nice fish there. Caution after dark the barges have a way of sneaking up on you before you even know they are there until the waves hit (don't ask how I know hehe ).


----------

